# HDMI 2.0 Spezifikationen bekannt gegeben



## Cook2211 (4. September 2013)

Auf der Internationalen Funkausstellung (IFA) in Berlin, hat das HDMI Forum die Spezifikationen des HDMI Standards in der Version 2.0 veröffentlicht. Besonders interessant ist HDMI 2.0 für die Wiedergabe von 4K Material, also 3840x2160 Pixeln. Die Vorgängerversion unterstützte 4K nur bis maximal 30Hz, was in Zeiten von 3-D und vor allem HFR-Produktionen wie "Der Hobbit" (HFR=High Framerate) nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
HDMI 2.0 unterstützt nun 4K mit bis zu 60 Hz, Audio mit bis zu 32 Kanälen und einer Audio Sampling Frequenz von bis zu 1536kHz. 2 verschiedene Videostreams auf einem Screen, bis zu 4 simultane Audiostreams und das Bildschirmformat 21:9 werden ebenfalls unterstützt.
Erste Geräte mit HDMI 2.0 werden möglicherweise schon auf der IFA zu sehen sein. Neue Anschlüsse und Kabel werden laut HDMI Forum nicht vonnöten sein, da die aktuellen High-Speed HDMI Kabel die volle Bandbreite von HDMI 2.0 übertragen können. Was fehlt wäre dann nur noch das passende Disc-Format, um 4K Material in der bestmöglichen Qualität wiedergeben zu können. 


Quellen


Spezifikationen von HDMI 2.0 veröffentlicht - ComputerBase

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_2_0/index.aspx



**UPDATE*:*

Und tatsächlich wurde heute auf der IFA das erste Gerät mit HDMI 2.0 vorgestellt:
Der Panasonic TX-L65WT600E kann 4K Inhalte in 50/60 Hz über HDMI 2.0 wiedergeben. Die UVP liegt bei 6999 €.

http://www.areadvd.de/news/ifa-panasonic-stellt-ersten-ultra-hd-tv-mit-4k-5060p-eingang-vor/


----------



## KrHome (4. September 2013)

*AW: HDMI 2.0 Spezifikationen bekannt*

Danke für die News. Interessant ist noch Folgendes (aus der zweiten Quelle):

_HDMI 2.0 does not define new cables or new connectors.  Current High  Speed cables (Category 2 cables) are capable of carrying the increased  bandwidth._


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2013)

*AW: HDMI 2.0 Spezifikationen bekannt*

Immer her damit


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2013)

*AW: HDMI 2.0 Spezifikationen bekannt*



KrHome schrieb:


> _HDMI 2.0 does not define new cables or new connectors.  Current High  Speed cables (Category 2 cables) are capable of carrying the increased  bandwidth._



Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich füge es noch ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Mist, schon wieder alles neu kaufen. 
So kann die Industrie auch Knete machen. Alle paar Tage einen neuen Standard und schon muss alles neu angeschafft werden.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2013)

Na endlich!

Dafür besser als erwartet. Mit 18GBit/s gibt es mehr als eine Verdoppelung gegenüber HDMI 1.4 (8,16GBit/s), HDMI 2.0 ist damit sogar schneller als Displayport 1.2 (17,28GBit/s) und ermöglicht dabei längere Kabel, während die Kabellänge bei DP 1.2 auf nur 2m beschränkt ist kann man bei HDMI 2.0 zumindest 7,5m Kabel verwenden sowahr man wirklich bisherige Kabel weiternutzen kann.

Die Unterstützung der parallelen Übertragung mehrerer Streams über ein Kabel ist als klare Konkurrenz gegenüber der Daisy-Chain Fähigkeit von DP 1.2 zu sehen.

Die weiter verbesserte Audioübertragung halte ich für weniger wichtig da man selbst die Audioübertragung von HDMI 1.4 in der Praxis nicht ausreizen konnte, 32 Kanäle mit 1536kHz Abtastfrequenz sind völlig übertrieben. Man bedenke: bei einer CD hat man zwei Kanäle mit einer Abtastrate von 44,1kHz und auch das limitiert die Audioqualität in der Praxis nur selten. Außerdem gibt es noch weniger derartige Audioquellen als 4k Quellen.


----------



## Frontline25 (4. September 2013)

mal abwarten ab wann man ssd s mit hdmi verbinden kann


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2013)

HDMI eignet sich nicht zur Anbindung von Laufwerken da es (primär) nur unidirektional funktioniert und auch nur recht begrenzt gegenüber Übertragungsfehlern geschützt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass das auch eher als Scherz gemeint war.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2013)

SATA-Express sollte allerdings ebenfalls ~18GBit/s erreichen... pro Richtung!


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2013)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2013)

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch GraKas mit HDMI 2.0 Ausgang oder Adapter auf DP 1.2.

Wobei das bei dem gezeigten TV vorbildlicher Weise nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2013)

Ja, der Pana bringt schon von Hause aus einiges mit, um 4K erleben zu können


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. September 2013)

zum glück sind sich die einig geworden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. September 2013)

Endlich ist es so weit, 

dank HDMI 2.0 geht nun hoffentlich das Interesse an 4K Geräten in die Höhe.
Schließlich waren 30 Hz wirklich lachhaft, 60 Hz sind zwar auch nicht bombastisch, aber zumindest schon mal ein deutlicher Fortschritt.
Durch HDMI 2.0 könnte auch die Bildwiederholfrequenz von WQHD Monitoren/Fernsehern angehoben werden.
Schließlich hat Eizo ja bereits einen 120 (eventuell 240) Hz FullHD Monitor auf VA Basis angekündigt, eventuell wird ja ein WQHD/WQXGA Ableger folgen.
Allerdings sind hohe Frameraten in aktuellen Spielen @ WQHD/WQXGA kaum möglich.


----------



## Slezer (4. September 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben, neuer Standart = Geld ausgeben


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2013)

Zwingt dich doch keiner dazu.
Digitale Schnittstellen sind meistens zum Vorgänger abwärtskompatibel, wenn du dich nicht verbessern möchtest, brauchst du auch nicht zusätzliches Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Skysnake (4. September 2013)

hmm....

Wenn HDMI 2.0 die gleichen Kabel benutzt, kann man ja vielleicht hoffen, dass der eine oder andere High-End Fernseher/Monitor usw eventuell direkt 2.0 unterstützen, obwohl Sie damit nicht ausgeliefert wurden. 

Wobei die Hersteller sich 2.0 sicher "vergolden" lassen 

Naja, mal schauen, wann 4k Fernseher mit HDMI 2.0 verfügbar werden zu "normalen" Preisen. Da könnte ich dann wirklich schwach werden


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen, wann 4k Fernseher mit HDMI 2.0 verfügbar werden zu "normalen" Preisen. Da könnte ich dann wirklich schwach werden



Das wird wohl noch etwas dauern, denke ich. Zumindest was die qualitativ guten Geräte angeht. 
Vor allem wird es wohl auch noch länger dauern, bis es die nativen Inhalte zu den TV Geräten gibt. Ein neuer Disc Standard für 4K ist offiziell noch nicht in Sicht. Und bis unsere tollen deutschen TV-Sender mal in 4K senden, sind wir alle bestimmt schon alt und grau.  Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie die deutschen TV Sender die Umstellung auf 16:9 feierten, während der Rest der Welt schon in HD schauen konnte.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2013)

Na ja, die TMDS ICs im TV müssen wohl für HDMI 2.0 mit mindestens der doppelten Frequenz arbeiten können. Das wird nicht ohne weiteres in existierenden Geräten der Fall sein, weder in TVs noch in GraKas.

Es gibt aber Samsung 4k TVs, die als einzigen Eingang eine auf Displayport basierende Lichtwellenleiterschnittstelle haben; daran ist eine externe Anschlussbox abgeschlossen die sich unabhängig vom TV (billig) tauschen/aufrüsten lässt.


----------



## DarkMo (5. September 2013)

hab hier immernoch ne olle röhre und find das bild gut und ausreichend. wenn ich bei anderen so flat bildschirme anseh, dann kommt mir eher das grauen bei der "qualität" ^^ najut, sind warscheinlich auch ausm aldi oder so  hauptsache nen flat fernseher dastehn haben.

und zu allem überfluss: wie cook schon schrieb, hinkt das tv doch eh meilen hinterher. is ja nichma komplett hd durchgesetzt un da soll man sich ne 4k möhre holen? pff...


----------



## blackout24 (5. September 2013)

Die Hersteller werden auch noch für die nächsten 5 Jahre FullHD als das höchste der Gefühle anpreisen, da bin ich mir sicher. 1440p gibt's ja auch schon ziemlich lange ist aber, wenn man nicht in Korea kauft unverhältnismäßig teuer. Ruft mich, wenn man in Deutschland einen 27" 4K Bildschirm für unter 300 Euro kaufen kann.


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2013)

Wer fernsieht, selbst dran schuld.
Gibt aber alternativen, die bestimmt 4k anbieten könnten und in naher Zukunft auch werden. Klar gehört RTL nicht dazu, aber der Horizont ist viel weiter, wenn auch nicht für alle.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Wer fernsieht, selbst dran schuld.



Warum das denn? Es gibt beispielsweise Für Film- und Serien-Fans einige sehr gute Pay-TV Sender (nicht nur Sky). Ohne Werbeunterbrechung, ohne Hartz-IV-TV.


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Es gibt beispielsweise Für Film- und Serien-Fans einige sehr gute Pay-TV Sender (nicht nur Sky). Ohne Werbeunterbrechung, ohne Hartz-IV-TV.


 

also bitte!!!!
Hartz-IV-TV

Dominique - Gierig nach Essen - Family Stories - YouTube

bildungs TV das klingt doch schon schöner


ich freue mich schon auf 4k+hdmi2


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Bildungs TV das klingt doch schon schöner



Das stimmt. In gewissen Sendungen lernt man ja auch zum Beispiel viel über den australischen Dschungel. Oder auf welche Frauen Bauern stehen....


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. In gewissen Sendungen lernt man ja auch zum Beispiel viel über den australischen Dschungel. Oder auf welche Frauen Bauern stehen....


 
es ist schon echt traurig 
meisten bin dan bei arte oder phoenix und schaue dokus den rest ertrage ich nicht mehr


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Ja sofort kaufen, ich werde mir auch einen Duckdalben in den Garten stellen da die Meeresspiegel ja auch steigen.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir wenigstens 1 - 2 Jahre Zeit lassen bevor so ein Modell bei mir im Tipi steht


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass es momentan noch zu früh zum Aufrüsten ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Das Bild ist ja schon geil, nur macht es wenig Sinn wenn kaum entsprechendes Material zu bekommen ist


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Ja, genau. Und die Preise sind auch noch "etwas" hoch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die weiter verbesserte Audioübertragung halte ich für weniger wichtig da man selbst die Audioübertragung von HDMI 1.4 in der Praxis nicht ausreizen konnte, 32 Kanäle mit 1536kHz Abtastfrequenz sind völlig übertrieben. Man bedenke: bei einer CD hat man zwei Kanäle mit einer Abtastrate von 44,1kHz und auch das limitiert die Audioqualität in der Praxis nur selten. Außerdem gibt es noch weniger derartige Audioquellen als 4k Quellen.


 
LOL was soll das für eine Anlage sein??? ich habe gerade mal 7.2 Soundsystem.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2013)

> LOL was soll das für eine Anlage sein??? ich habe gerade mal 7.2 Soundsystem.


 
Damit könntest du theoretisch bereits von HDMI 2.0 profitieren denn alle niedrigeren HDMI Versionen unterstützen "nur" 8 Audiokanäle.

Der Audiokanal von HDMI 2.0 ist wenigstens so designed das er in absehbarer Zukunft von niemandem ausgereizt wird.


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2013)

im Heimbereich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich auch auf 7.2 beschränkt anstatt auf 9.2 zu setzen. In der Masse der Behausungen ist eine Aufstellung oberhalb von 5.1 eh eher schwieriger und die Mehrkosten können da auch gut ins Gewicht fallen


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2013)

Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche normalen Quellen von mehr als 7.1 Sound? Selbst die meisten Blu-Rays sind nur 5.1, auch EAX, Direct Sound und XAudio 2 sind soweit ich weiß auf 7.1 beschränkt. Musik ist überhaupt meist Stereo.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Ja, einen Film gibt's. Sogar auf Blu-ray. Lucasfilms Red Tails mit 11.1 Sound:

http://www.areadvd.de/news/george-lucas-abenteuer-red-tails-mit-auro-3d-11-1-sound-auf-blu-ray-disc/


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2013)

Na gut, dann ist der Standard ja überfällig...


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

So ist es


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Stimmt steht auch auf der BR drauf, hatte den Film vorhin erst angesehen


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Hier noch ein interessanter Bericht zu dem Tonverfahren welches bei Red Tails verwendet wird:

http://audiovision.de/Reportagen/Reportage-Auro-3D-Audio


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2013)

Wo man auch erfährt das praktisch kein Heimkino für 11.1 gerüstet ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. September 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Das wird wohl eher für den kommenden Disc-Standard interessant, wobei da wahrscheinlich wieder Dolby und DTS das Rennen machen werden.


----------



## Pas89 (8. September 2013)

Endlich kommt mal etwas Bewegung in die 4K Abteilung. Naja ich warte jedenfalls noch ein paar Jahre bis die Preise sinken und es genügend Material für 4K gibt, schließlich muss dann auch ein passender neuer AV Receiver her.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. September 2013)

Wohl wahr. Dann wird wieder eine neue Wiedergabekette fällig


----------



## End0fSeven (10. September 2013)

Ich werde genau so warten.

War damals auch so, wir hatten noch lange Röhre, der einzige Grund wiso wir gewechselt haben war das man eine grossen Fernseher für einen guten Preis kaufen konnte. Zudem wiegen die auch nicht so viel 

Ich werde auch paar Jahre warten.


----------



## lg36 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

in der kommenden Woche habe ich vor, für meinen Samsung UE55F9080 die neue OCB mit HDMI 2.0 zu kaufen. --> Samsung SEK-2500U/ZG Evolution Kit für UHD Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Um das Ganze mit dem PC (R9 290x Tri-x) zu verbinden, will ich mir ein DP/HDMI kabel kaufen, womit ich ja dann theoretisch 4k @60hz haben sollte. -->http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0094WTCR2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1YJU9RIMEUNF2

Wird das so mit dem Kabel funktionieren?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Mai 2014)

Da der Thread ein entsprechendes Alter hat, bitte ich dich einen eigenen Thead im passenden Unterforum zu erstellen.

-CLOSED-


----------

